# Shards of Memory: The Renewal



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

*With only a skeleton crew remaining, Diedrik and company manage to list the Hesychia into port at Jhaar.  Paying the docking fees with the money provided, they attempt to replace some of the lost crew.  Though Jhaar is hardly the ideal place for this, Diedrik and whoever will accompany him head out on the advice of the locals to The Pilfered Diamond, a tavern renowned as a meeting place for privateers and outsiders, the sorts who might be willing to join up as new crew.*

(OOC: Let the In Character final round of the recruitment process begin!  Posts from any of the current players or the hopefuls can come next here!)


----------



## unleashed (Apr 12, 2007)

*Zaeryn is a handsome short slender man, with straight shoulder-length cerulean hair ornamented by a silver circlet. His cobalt-blue eyes show remarkable intelligence and tend to stare straight through you at times, like you just aren’t there. He wears extravagant midnight-blue clothes, the shirt trimmed with arcane symbols in silver at the collar and cuffs, over which he wears an elegant maroon cloak, while calf-high black boots complete his ensemble. His only visible weapon is a dagger on his belt.*

Looking around as they enter the Pilfered Diamond for possible crew replacements, Zaeryn remarks, “I wonder what kind of crew we’re going to find here...” before he heads across to the bar and orders a drink.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2007)

A hunched old woman trundles her way towards the front of the inn from the firepit, still rubbing her hands together from the remembered warmth. Her frayed cloak is the same midnight blue as the layers of robes over the rest of her, making it hard to tell her garments apart. The effect is one of a sort of moving pile of clothes. A veil is draped across the cloak's hood, making her face impossible to see, but her voice, reedy and somehow both whispered yet perfectly audible, is hard to miss.

"Medicines...charms...herbal remedies. Come to Magdolora and she can help for a palm of silver. Love philters. Ward off storms and the evil eye..."

She thumps along with a staff that seems largely responsible for holding up her weight. A stout, sturdy length of wood with a burned slash down one side and a bulbous tip. For a moment she pauses, and Zaeryn has the distinct feeling that he's earned the crone's attention. Perhaps his mode of dress...so different from most taverngoers. His suspicion is soon proven right as she thumps his way.

"You, young man. You've the look of a gentleman. Tell Magdolora what troubles you, to come to a place like this. She can help, oh yes." The suggestion of a grin under the veil. "She can always help."


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 12, 2007)

The night wasn't cold, but Ilora shivered. Hidden amongst the shadows of the alleyway she reminisced for some time, watching the passers by. She had been hunted for so long, keeping her enemies one step behind but she knew that she could not run forever. Not forever, but for now and for as long as she could. A maudlin smile touches her lips for a moment, unseen, and then she heads towards the inn. She had to find a way off this world, there really was no alternative. 
She opens the door and walks in. Her face is cloaked like so many others but the gracefulness of her movements, the insinuating stride that promises nothing and yet traps the eyes and minds of men, identifies her as a seductress. She takes a seat, perching on a barstool with her back against the wall and her cloaked eyes rove the room. It is not long before somebody buys her a drink, and she implies her thanks with a gesture all the while looking at the gentleman and the witch.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2007)

Diedrik walked in alongside Zaeryn, content to let Zaeryn's expensive garb and dashing good looks attract the attention intially. He is normally a handsome man in his rough and tumble way, but he appears to not be at his best. He is pale, and dark rings lie under his eyes, making him look drained. 



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “I wonder what kind of crew we’re going to find here...”




"I don't think we can afford to be picky on the fringe of inhabited space," Diedrik quietly laments in response.

Diedrik's dour expression stops surveying the room and becomes directed at the old woman when she singles out Zaeryn. Diedrik appears Rowaini. His hair and goatee are kept short, save for a single braid down the left side of his face, secured with a small metal ring. Round spectacles rest upon his nose, but his state of health make them look as though they weigh his head down. He adjusts his simple leather clothing, and casts a critical eye over the woman.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "You, young man. You've the look of a gentleman. Tell Magdolora what troubles you, to come to a place like this. She can help, oh yes." The suggestion of a grin under the veil. "She can always help."




Before Zaeryn answers Diedrik interjects, a slight hint of urgency in his voice. A longsword hangs on the left side of his belt, and his left palm rests on the pommel.

"We're looking for competent and trustworthy people to make up a few numbers of a spelljammer crew," Diedrik places a gold piece in the woman's palm, "And a healer, a good one, now."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2007)

The suggestion of a grin widens behind the veil, and while her chuckle isn't exactly a cackle, it's less than a stone's throw from one.

"Competent AND trustworthy? In Jhaar?" She pauses to draw a breath and examines Diedrik beadily. "You've the mark of misfortune about you. Bad times stream out behind you like shadows." She gestures with her staff, as if tracing long lines behind Diedrik. She the pokes him in the stomach, though not hard, and raises a finger.

"But mayhap your fortunes have changed...because I know someone who is everything you have asked for." She scrapes a nail along the gold piece. "And has been looking for a way off this world."

She points at Diedrik then. "You've the manner of a Rowaini. Would you willingly sail with a witch? If not, then I need say no more."

(OOC - Is Diedrik injured or sick or poisoned? I've got a Heal check of +8 I can take 10 on that oughtta give me an idea if y'are.)


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 12, 2007)

"Why pay for what you can get for free?" Ilora walks towards the spectacled man, letting her drab cowl fall from her face revealing her flawless features, raven hair and eyes like the midnight sky. Her voice is smooth and warm, a musical caress. "I will gladly exchange my favours with you both. I can be an asset to you wherever you seek to travel, for I am well versed in all manner of arts, and all I need in return is our mutual loyalty."


----------



## Gli'jar (Apr 12, 2007)

A wry smile crosses Nazrill’s face revealing a double row of sharp teeth as the newcomers enter the bar. He cocks his head to the side as if listening to a voice only he can hear, opens his eyes and answers. _"Yes Thalo, let the dream unfold. Ptyx, part the shadows let us see what the darkness has hidden."_ As he moves forward the darkness surrounding him seems to peel away revealing a tall and well built reptilian form. His deep red scales which transition to black then indigo flicker in and out as tendrils of darkness seem to seek purchase in his person. A slight rustle akin to leaves can be heard as his overlapping scales rub against each other as he makes his way forward towards the group. 







> "We're looking for competent and trustworthy people to make up a few numbers of a spelljammer crew," Diedrik places a gold piece in the woman's palm, "And a healer, a good one, now."



“I am known as Nazrill, speaker of spirits. I sense the need in your voice. I will demonstrate my competence for you. Do you wish the healing or is there another whose body is further afflicted than yours? Take me to them so I may render them well.” He states as he stands between and a step behind the witch and seductress. As he stops and speaks the tendrils of darkness that have been lapping at his form seem to coalesce around him once again, darkening both his form and dimming the light around him. Although darkened by the twisting shadows which seems to act on their own accord, the bleached bone fetishes he wears and animal skin bags stand at a contrast against his scales and yellow eyes. He holds out an indigo claw in an open gesture before his body and his other grabs his bone tooth fetish, head slightly bowed.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 13, 2007)

A beefy Lacerta leaning against the wall near the door grins at the quickly growing group. Announcing your intentions of hiring crew was possibly the fastest war of becoming a celebrity on this slimy backwater, and possibly also the most dangerous. The newcomers moved like they'd sailed through nine kinds of hell, which spoke well of the ship they were on and the skipper who ran it. He ran a claw across the scales of his jaw, thinking that his chance to sail the skies may have come again. Bardach pushed away from the wall and moved behind the man who had so brazenly announced his intentions to strangers.

"While I appreciate the need for a reliable crew, you might want to be more circumspect about seeking them. You just announced to half this establishment that you don't have the manpower to defend your ship." he muttered low enough so that only the man could hear him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - Is Diedrik injured or sick or poisoned? I've got a Heal check of +8 I can take 10 on that oughtta give me an idea if y'are.)




[SBLOCK=Val's Heal Check] He does not seem to be afflicted by simple injury, disease, or poison)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

The witch looks around at everyone, honestly surprised by the chorus erupting from the woodwork. "Maybe we should get a table," she says at last. "Obviously this isn't going to be as simple as I hoped."


----------



## Bront (Apr 13, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I don't think we can afford to be picky on the fringe of inhabited space," Diedrik quietly laments in response.



"I certaintly don't think you'll get lucky and have qualified crew throw themselves aboard this time," Kirkesh says with a smirk.  "I can spot sailing tallent easily, but I think we may need more than just some sturdy deck hands."

Kirkesh nods at Vanessa and smiles, trusting in her abilities to read others.

Kirkesh is a medium sized man with short black hair and piercing blue eyes.  He is dressed in well kept utilitarian sailor's garb.  He has a fine rapier on his side, and a graceful gait to his step.

[sblock=ooc]Kirkesh can easily deal with the npc general staffers if need be.  I'm not quite sure what position he is now.  Vanessa I think can read people well enough, and he can a bit as well.  Vanessa also can heal a bit, being a witch, though how well I'm not sure, since I've not yet statted her out.

Anyway, I'll be a little spoty for a week, so deal with me as you will.  I'll let RA describe Vanessa[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Apr 13, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> The witch looks around at everyone, honestly surprised by the chorus erupting from the woodwork. "Maybe we should get a table," she says at last. "Obviously this isn't going to be as simple as I hoped."



Nazrill nods in agreement as his gaze scans the others, "I agree, however there is the matter of a required healing." Nazril turns towards Diedrik, "Your need seemed urgent. Is this a matter that must be attended to now or can it wait. Among other abilities, I possess the ability to treat wounds, poisons and disease."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

> (OOC: Kirkesh can easily deal with the npc general staffers if need be. I'm not quite sure what position he is now. Vanessa I think can read people well enough, and he can a bit as well. Vanessa also can heal a bit, being a witch, though how well I'm not sure, since I've not yet statted her out.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be a little spoty for a week, so deal with me as you will. I'll let RA describe Vanessa)




(OOC: She's not terribly competent at it though, as she's level 2, but she's a good back-up)


----------



## Bront (Apr 13, 2007)

OOC: Shouldn't she be L3?  Or is that 1 level of swash?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

(OOC: Yep, she's a wannabe Swashbuckler now )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 13, 2007)

Diedrik tiredly processes the various statements of those who made a point of paying attention to the newcomers.

"Give a me a moment," he holds up a hand, then turns to the largest empty table available.

Finding a seat he signals for others to find themselves a place.

"My name is Diedrik, but I also answer to Weaver. Those of you who are keen enough to have overheard then are likely the best this place has to offer," he explains, "I'll respond to you all in the order I was addressed, then I will discuss the terms of employment."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She points at Diedrik then. "You've the manner of a Rowaini. Would you willingly sail with a witch? If not, then I need say no more."




"Call me foolish, but I let others prove themselves trustworthy rather than let their profession  colour my opinion. Probably a product of lots of travel," he says, "So yes, I am willing to sail with a witch."



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Why pay for what you can get for free?" Ilora walks towards the spectacled man, letting her drab cowl fall from her face revealing her flawless features, raven hair and eyes like the midnight sky. Her voice is smooth and warm, a musical caress. "I will gladly exchange my favours with you both. I can be an asset to you wherever you seek to travel, for I am well versed in all manner of arts, and all I need in return is our mutual loyalty."




"Madam, you make an excellent introduction. That's the kind of attitude I appreciate in a spelljammer," Diedrik showed a little positive emotion through his pale and drawn features.



			
				Gli'jar said:
			
		

> “I am known as Nazrill, speaker of spirits. I sense the need in your voice. I will demonstrate my competence for you. Do you wish the healing or is there another whose body is further afflicted than yours? Take me to them so I may render them well.”




"Your willingess to prove yourself is noted, Nazrill, and welcome. For those who offer healing I put forward what may appear to be a daunting challenge. Bear in mind you may have to direct me to someone of greater experience than any of us at this table," Diedrik lays the matter out, "It is neither poison nor disease. Both I and a colleague have had our very life's essences drained. They will take potent magicks to restore. Let that not be a deterant if you have healing services to offer though. They are muchly welcome."



			
				pallandrome said:
			
		

> "While I appreciate the need for a reliable crew, you might want to be more circumspect about seeking them. You just announced to half this establishment that you don't have the manpower to defend your ship." he muttered low enough so that only the man could hear him.




Diedrik appears insulted about the remark to his sense of disgression.

"Let me begin by reiterating that we want to make up a few numbers, not reconstitute a crew so few in number it is helpless against any offensive. If you believe that this-" he indicates the four potential crewmates at the table, "-is half of the establishment then clearly the volume of voice I use to speak to a woman no more than a few feet in front of me is too loud. My naivety lends me the idea that those sitting here are looking for work and would listen for mention of it, to others it would probably be part of the background tavern chatter."

The Rowaini calls over a waitress and orders drinks for everyone at the table.

"I suppose it would be prudent to make it clear we have three spots to be filled," he explains, "The conditions of employment are as follows: There is no fixed amount of payment to be offered by the employer. However, as we are undertaking a task of no small risk we are free to divide loot amongst ourselves as equally as possible. Food and lodging aboard are provided, and help may be expected around the ship where your experience provides for it. All freelancers onboard, myself and my colleagues at the tavern included, are employed under these same conditions, and anything I have forgotten to add will probably be mentioned by the captain or my colleague."

Diedrik indicates Zaeryn.

"This job will take you into unexplored regions of wildspace, and most tasks will be along the lines of search and exploration. The successful completion of this expedition will grant you the considerable favour of our employer. Questions?"

[sblock=ooc]If Kirkesh offers to deal with deck hands then that sounds fine by Diedrik. If it is the case then:

"Be my guest," he says, glad to not have to worry about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

The witch is silent for a moment, then nods.

"Draining of life force. A powerful affliction. Yet..."

She produces a glass flask, each one full of a clear, amber colored fluid.

"This may be of some help to you, as a gesture of good faith, and a demonstration of skill. If the draining is especially bad, you may need more than one."

She offers the flask across the table.

[sblock]Potion of Lesser Restoration. It'll restore 1d4 ability damage per dose, and cure fatigue or exhaustion, but won't touch negative levels. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Potion]Also won't touch ability _drain_, I'm afraid, but still useful to have around.  Also, which ability damage does it cure?  According to the SRD, all decisions about the spell are made by the item's creator during creation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 13, 2007)

"I apologize for my brisk manner. It's been too long since there's been a ship in port worth sailing on." rumbles the large man as he takes a seat. "My name is Bardach. 's a pleasure. Been a sailor and ship mate all my adult life, know a thing or two bout the spheres."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock]Oh ho! Interesting...I hadn't paid attention to that before. But alright...I have 3 potions of Lesser Restore, say two are Con, and one is Str.

Bummer about the damage vs drain thing. I was always a little unclear on those... Ah well.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 13, 2007)

She takes his hand, after finding a seat at his side, a soft smile on her lips and a touch of coy playfulness in her eyes "A pleasure to meet you, please call me Ilora."
She sips her drink, listening to the conversation while watching the people around her with a gaze that lingers on the handsome males a bit longer than what would perhaps be appropriate. At the mention of Ability Drain she makes an apologetic gesture, but when Diedrik is finished she speaks, gradually shifting her tone from the sensual to the professional. "Your conditions suit me well, I enjoy a little exploration every now and then and the niceties of the civilised worlds have grown stale to my tastes. I am not a bloodthirsty woman, and I'd rather fight my enemies with words than with violence, but when there is no other way I can kill as easily as I heal or enchant."


----------



## Gli'jar (Apr 14, 2007)

Nazrill follows Diedricks lead and takes a seat with the others. An aura of darkness seems to follow the lacerta as he moves, as whisps of darkness seem to reach out from the shadows and caress his form  before fading back into the background as he passes.  Once seated the darkness seems to condense about him, dimming the light around his person.

Nazrill hisses slightly and shakes his head upon hearing of the nature of the affliction, however he waits until Ilora has finished before he speaks. "Though I can tend to other afflictions, that is one I too am unable to treat.” He looks and addresses both Zaeryn and Diedrik, “Though I am not yet a member of the crew, I will be forthright in this manner since it is one that troubles you. We either need to seek out a healer with more skill than ours or wait until our skill is such that the affliction can be treated. As for the terms of employment, I would willing provide what skills and abilities I possess to attend to the safety and well being of myself and others, ensure safe travels, and that we remain in good health while we explore wildspace and all it has to offer.”

Rystil[sblock] Please let me know if I am going overboard with the powerful darkness aura aspect. I am taking some dramatic license with it, viewing it as somewhat of a living ‘thing’ that is tied to me. When I move it has to play catch-up with new and changing positions so tendrils of darkness or shadows that I pass seek purchase until I stop and it can resume its normal effect of dampening light around my person. Additionally, I have an undefined potion of lesser rest. as well. Let us say it is of charisma.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 14, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I suppose it would be prudent to make it clear we have three spots to be filled," he explains, "The conditions of employment are as follows: There is no fixed amount of payment to be offered by the employer. However, as we are undertaking a task of no small risk we are free to divide loot amongst ourselves as equally as possible. Food and lodging aboard are provided, and help may be expected around the ship where your experience provides for it. All freelancers onboard, myself and my colleagues at the tavern included, are employed under these same conditions, and anything I have forgotten to add will probably be mentioned by the captain or my colleague."
> 
> Diedrik indicates Zaeryn.
> 
> "This job will take you into unexplored regions of wildspace, and most tasks will be along the lines of search and exploration. The successful completion of this expedition will grant you the considerable favour of our employer. Questions?"




A large man, black hair tied back behind his head, dark eyes peering at the collection, stood quietly aside listening to the other clatter like rats towards a sailing ship.  _Eagerness unquelled is perceived as desperation _ he intoned mentally. Still he understood all too well the desire to leave this place, the thirst for enough money to be comfortable, safe. But caution was his watchword, and he would not jump at a baited hook too quickly. 

Yet the man listened intently, though he appeared non-chalant. Those glancing at him wouldn't have though he ws paying such close attention, or even remarked he was there. Lar had cultivated that wall-flower trait well. Those who took that second look, had difficultly putting their finger on just where he came from, most assumed he was Rowaini, expect of course for Rowaini.

After Diedrik proposes what he needs, Lar does some quick risk assessment and decides that this may be worthwhile. Lar quietly joins the others as they sit down.

"Your terms sound accpetable Deitrik. My name is Lar and I have some gift when it comes to healing, though I do fear your current malady is beyond it, yet. Still I can be an asset to your crew from healing, to fighting, to well, many things. You have many choices here it seems, and healers of many swaths to chose from to round out your crew. I am sure the resourseful and established crew of the Hesychia will chose those whom they find most competent.  I assure you Weaver, I can do well for you and the Hesychia."

[sblock=Rystil] Rystil, Lar's appreance is due to his Hat of Disguise. I figured he would nearly always try to concela his true form to stay hidden as much as he can. Just wanted to keep you in the loop as to why his appearance as different tha stated [/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "This may be of some help to you, as a gesture of good faith, and a demonstration of skill. If the draining is especially bad, you may need more than one."




"It is kind of you to offer, but what exactly does this brew do?" Diedrik asks.



			
				pallandrome said:
			
		

> "I apologize for my brisk manner. It's been too long since there's been a ship in port worth sailing on." rumbles the large man as he takes a seat. "My name is Bardach. 's a pleasure. Been a sailor and ship mate all my adult life, know a thing or two bout the spheres."




"Your apology is accepted Bardach. This place is not exactly one where kind words are fostered on a regular basis," Diedrik says understandingly.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Your conditions suit me well, I enjoy a little exploration every now and then and the niceties of the civilised worlds have grown stale to my tastes. I am not a bloodthirsty woman, and I'd rather fight my enemies with words than with violence, but when there is no other way I can kill as easily as I heal or enchant."




The Rowaini nods, "I like your professional tone, it serves you well right now."



			
				Gli'Jar said:
			
		

> "Though I can tend to other afflictions, that is one I too am unable to treat.” He looks and addresses both Zaeryn and Diedrik, “Though I am not yet a member of the crew, I will be forthright in this manner since it is one that troubles you. We either need to seek out a healer with more skill than ours or wait until our skill is such that the affliction can be treated. As for the terms of employment, I would willing provide what skills and abilities I possess to attend to the safety and well being of myself and others, ensure safe travels, and that we remain in good health while we explore wildspace and all it has to offer.”




"Thankyou for you concern, Nazrill. It appears the particular maladies I have mentioned will have to be resolved through footwork, talking and coin. I'll take responsibility for them on my own time."



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Your terms sound accpetable Deitrik. My name is Lar and I have some gift when it comes to healing, though I do fear your current malady is beyond it, yet. Still I can be an asset to your crew from healing, to fighting, to well, many things. You have many choices here it seems, and healers of many swaths to chose from to round out your crew. I am sure the resourseful and established crew of the Hesychia will chose those whom they find most competent. I assure you Weaver, I can do well for you and the Hesychia."




"Lar," Diedrik appears ambivalent about the newcomer's introduction, "I suppose I should not be overly concerned about you knowing which ship I come from. Welcome to the table."

He orders a drink for the new arrival, then excuses himself for a minute to gather his other shipmates at the table.

[sblock=Bront]"Sorry to interupt, Kirkesh, but I'd like to have yours and Vanessa's input on the freelancers we bring aboard. If you can spare a minute...?" Diedrik indicates the table where the potential crewmates are sitting around.[/sblock]
Diedrik returns, with hopefully some crewmates in tow.

"Now then, with immediate concerns aside, tell my colleagues and I a little about yourselves and your capabilities. Make it good because this is primarily what we are making our judgements by."

Diedrik converses quietly with the others standing with him for a few moments, then appears ready to listen.

[sblock=ooc]Check for my post in the ooc thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2007)

"Well," the witch says in a much younger, richer voice than she'd been using before. "Firstly, allow me to put away my glamours. What you see isn't always what you get with witches, and there are good reasons for me to play the crone when my business brings me to places like this."

Her frumpy, lumpy appearance melts away into an astonishingly lovely Rowaini woman with dark hair and pale blue eyes, shapely, elegant nose and full, rosebud lips. Her beauty and voluptuous figure suggested a woman of high birth, though didn't promise it. She smiled, and it wasn't a flirtatious or coquettish expression...just a slightly wry, 'yes, this is me' one.

"Now...what can I do for you? I am a witch of no small ability, though I too must confess that the draining you speak of is most likely beyond my power so far. Healing is among my powers, but there is more I can do. I am well trained in the Mysteries of the natural world, as well as the supernatural. I have spells to attack and defend, to decieve, and to befriend. To injure, to heal, and to call on the lesser creatures of the world to aid me. In addition, I am well skilled in the brewing of potions...like this one."

She turns the amber flask around in her hand. "This potion can cure weakness of the body caused by poisons and some curses or afflictions. It also replenishes the ebbing force of life, to erase tiredness and exhaustion. It is but one example of what I can make, and with much less difficulty than most, I might add."

The now revealed Rowaini witch then plucks her staff off her lap and says, "And I carry this...the Staff of Storm's Wrath. It incrases the potency of my storm magic. Beyond that, I've a diplomat's tongue, and can spin a convincing tale when I need to. I am knowledgeable about magic, it's uses...both the magic of the Green, and the eldritch arts. You will find my counsel sage, my sooths said, and my presence a boon, be it in healing or fighting."

She grins. "Oh, and my name is Valerie. A pleasure to meet you all."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 15, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Lar," Diedrik appears ambivalent about the newcomer's introduction, "I suppose I should not be overly concerned about you knowing which ship I come from. Welcome to the table."
> 
> He orders a drink for the new arrival, then excuses himself for a minute to gather his other shipmates at the table.
> 
> "Now then, with immediate concerns aside, tell my colleagues and I a little about yourselves and your capabilities. Make it good because this is primarily what we are making our judgements by."




Lar nods in acknowledgement of thanks for the drink, takes a small sip and begins.

"As for knowing your ship's name, Diedrik, that is part of my skills. I hear many things, and know the right ears to listen to, the right palms to grease and the right person to extort. Information is a powerful tool, one which I an put to your advantage. As I have said I have a gift for healing magic, though my spells, as Valeries, over there, can do so much more. I have a good sense for people, and can aid you in an negoatiations. Though I will confess to a preference for subtlety in many things, you would be able to count on my discression. I have a talent for getting into and out of places others may not want, a talent no doubt renowned explorers could use. I am quite resourceful" says Lar as a dagger appears in his left hand and tumbles to his right, only to dissapear again.

"I have been here in Jhaar for some time, and seek new opportunitites. Ship's life appeal to me and the threat of danger does not daunt me, but provides some excitement. I can asure you that all my talents would be put to the best of the crew. You are offering an equal share of rewards, so an equal share of risk is what I can promise in return. My magic is quite potent and though I cannot heal your loss yet, I know that I can find you one who can. I am sure all these fine candidates will fill your needs in some way, but I assure you that my discression is well tempered with the ability to fight when needed, and my healing is second to none. I can provide the Heschyia with a unique group of skills."

And Lar takes another sip of his drink as he watches Dietrik for his response.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 15, 2007)

Ilora watches the Witches transformation, raising a surprised eyebrow. _How lovely she is_, she thinks to herself, _and how closely matched we must be_... She listens to Valerie and Lar before making her own pitch.
"I could tell you about my background, about my childhood and my home. I could tell you about my enemies and my friends, the battles I've fought and won, and lost. I could tell you centuries worth of stories about myself. Perhaps, in due time, I will. But that is not what you need to know, nor do I know you well enough to expose myself to you that way. The story of how I've found myself here today is not of immediate importance." she takes a sip, and looks dreamily past, reliving her memories for a second. 
"But know that I can serve you in any number of ways, besides the obvious." She smiles, "I too know a little of transformation." She casts a spell and suddenly a Satyr sits in her chair, winking with its masculine face at Diedrik while letting the touch of her hoof on his leg show that her new facade is no lowly illusion. She enjoys his expression for a moment before casting another spell and vanishing. "I am sorry for this flagrant display, but perhaps it illustrates my point, though the point itself may be unpalatable. I can be nearly anyone, and go almost anywhere even though that's not the true focus of my craft." She laughs quietly, a sensuous sound once again in her own voice and reappears as herself. "But fear not, this is my true self." 
She grimaces slightly, an endearing little frown, "But I grow disgusted at my own bragging and implied exaggerations, and I shall say no more. I imagine we are all closely matched one way or another, so rather than letting words decide your choice perhaps the situation calls for something more concrete. May I suggest a competition, if that would not offend? A tourney perhaps, to unconsciousness, incapacitation or surrender? The many healers in our number should make the risk minimal, and those who still fear to die... Well, they could save themselves many more such and greater risks."


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 15, 2007)

The large Lacerta stared unblinkingly at the shape-shifting ladies, but kept silent as they spoke. When his turn came, he addressed his potential employers directly.
"I been a shipman for onwards fifteen years now. I don't take kindly with slavery or piracy, and never been partial to side with mutineers. I know the workings of a spelljammer backwards and front, and have held off my share of boardings besides, be they humanoid or otherwise, with my trusty whip and the spirits at my back. I know better than to expect a safe voyage with you folk, you look worn and expectin' to be more so, but a little danger on the prow never stopped old Bardach from his duties." He motioned towards the others, "We can wrestle around if you want, but being able to pound the next fellah into the deck doesn't make a person into a boon traveling companion. Pick who you like, and who you trust, says I."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "I could tell you about my background, about my childhood and my home. I could tell you about my enemies and my friends, the battles I've fought and won, and lost. I could tell you centuries worth of stories about myself. Perhaps, in due time, I will. But that is not what you need to know, nor do I know you well enough to expose myself to you that way. The story of how I've found myself here today is not of immediate importance." she takes a sip, and looks dreamily past, reliving her memories for a second.



"That's just as well then. I did not ask for them nor do I have centuries to spare," Diedrik said with a humoured smile.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> She grimaces slightly, an endearing little frown, "But I grow disgusted at my own bragging and implied exaggerations, and I shall say no more. I imagine we are all closely matched one way or another, so rather than letting words decide your choice perhaps the situation calls for something more concrete. May I suggest a competition, if that would not offend? A tourney perhaps, to unconsciousness, incapacitation or surrender? The many healers in our number should make the risk minimal, and those who still fear to die... Well, they could save themselves many more such and greater risks."



Diedrik tugs at his goatee, "I don't feel any need for those gathered to have a competition of martial prowess, unless my colleagues desire otherwise. I myself am in no mood for seeing combat at present, I saw enough on the way here and there'll be plenty more to be had on our journey yet.

"Nazrill, I believe yours is the only introduction left. Summarise what you've already told me for my colleagues, if it's not too much trouble. Once you're done my colleagues and I will retire for a few minutes to make our choices."


----------



## Gli'jar (Apr 16, 2007)

After each introduction Nazrill gives a slight nod to each. _They give little of themselves away_, he thinks to himself. “I will be brief. By my skills and abilities one would know me as a shaman and as such I have developed pacts with certain spirits and in turn, I am gifted with a certain measure of their power. The effect you see with the darkness is but one aspect of a pact that I possess. If you wish, I would explain those abilities further if you are so inclined as I have a number of spirit pacts.  I am skilled in the healing arts, crafting small alchemical items and fetishes, and in the survival of those places where the wild still holds sway. Although summoning those creatures of nature and channeling the necessary energies for healing I can do with great ease many times per day if necessary, my magics can be used in a variety of ways from healing, summoning, and bolstering the body and soul, to the myriad strategies of offense and defense. I can petition the spirits for information and can channel them if necessary. By my manner you will find that I am direct and forthright, and that obfuscation is not a trait I hold in spades.”


----------



## Bront (Apr 16, 2007)

Kirkesh and Vanessa join Deidrik at his table.

[sblock=Vanessa]"Do you know of Valerie or Ilora?  Or perhaps if they are true to their word as to what they?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

OOC: Sorry about that guys, I thought I'd subscribed to the thread when I made my initial post. I wondered why I wasn't seeing any responses.   I'll now try to catch up...


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

*Zaeryn, who has remained silent throughout, sipping his drink and evaluating each applicant, finally seems to take an interest as each speaks about their abilities... though his cobalt-blue eyes did wander over Ilora’s form more than once, with a look that suggested both delight and anguish.*

*Listening and watching Valerie intently as she tells her story, Zaeryn smiles as she reveals her own form, though the same delighted and anguished look can be seen warring in his eyes, much as when he was glancing at Ilora earlier.*

“A pleasure to meet you too, Valerie.”

*His eyes shift to Lar when he begins to speak, with an almost palpable sense of relief as his eyes shift away from the two women. Nodding when he speaks of his talent to get into and out of places, Zaeryn smiles appreciately when the man causes a dagger to appear and disappear with ease.*

*When Ilora begins to speak, his eyes return to her with the same haunted look as before. Chuckling as she changes into a Satyr, he shakes his head when she suggests a competition, in full agreement with Diedrik and Bardach.*

*His eyes shifting to the beefy Lacerta as it speaks, Zaeryn nods at the sentiments expressed.*

“Well said, Bardach.”

*Having avoided looking a Nazrill as much as possible, Zaeryn’s eyes shift to the Lacerta as it begins to speak, though he doesn’t look at the Shaman directly, but rather to the darkness which seems to surround it. The haunted look returns to his eyes as he does so, as if the darkness itself brings back a recent and hurtful memory.*

Looking away as quickly as is polite once Nazril finishes speaking, Zaeryn turns to his shipmates, “Well, we’ve heard from everyone now... so let’s retire and confer,” he says, standing and leading them towards another table.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]"No, I cannot say for sure...I think Valerie is a former Rowaini noblewoman like me.  My empathy for someone in the same plight is tempered by my slight distrust for Witches in general, any seeming hypocrisy aside.  You said the fey are nice, right?  I don't know too much about them personally but I thought you did, or was that just Nymphs and not Sidhe?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Apr 17, 2007)

Kirkesh nods to each of the candidates in turn,

"Tis a pleasure to meet you Lady Valerie," Kirkesh says, with a slight bow.  "Perhaps you could tell us a bit about your family and what brings you here?"

"Well met Lars," Kirkesh says, extending a hand.  "You trade in information, which is always useful.  Is there a particular area of your expertise?"

"Lady Ilora, tis a pleasure," Kirkesh says.  "And I for one, would not be bored hearing a little about the woman beyond what she believe she can offer us."

"Well met Bardach," Kirkesh says, extending a hand.  "What other ships have you had the pleasure of serving on?"

"Well met Nazrill," Kirkesh says, extending a hand.  "On a ship, we are far away from the nature you are one with.  Will you still be able to serve and will perhaps a longing for nature impare your ability to do your duties to the fullest?"

[sblock=Vanessa]"For the most part, all the fey are nice, but the Nymphs have an inocence about them, while the Sidhe are a bit more... shrewd."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Kirkesh]"Do you think she's a Sidhe then?  Or a Nymph?  She has to be a fey since only Fey can use that spell to turn into a Satyr."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2007)

Valerie nods slowly, looking a little distant for a moment before snapping back.

"Forgive me...it's been quite awhile since anyone called me that," she says with a slightly sad little smile.

"In the simplest possible terms, I have been disowned from my family and I came here to keep my head down for a time and avoid the consequences of the situation that led to that." She waves a hand. "Don't worry, I won't leave it at that."

"I began my path in witchery when I was a child, daring to tempt fate by entering a wood where I was forbidden to go...even if only by stepping just inside the treeline, then hopping back out. At first I believed the witch who took it on herself to teach me had chosen me because of my spirit and difficulty accepting the traditional place of a lady of the court. I didn't understand until much later that she had other reasons. She had recognized in me a magical affinity, and had decided that it would not be wasted. No matter what the cost."

Valerie hesitates, then says, "The cost was...high. Eventually, the rumor of witchery afoot grew...attracted dangerous attention. And though my teacher's actions were responsible for many of the rumors, I was young and inexperienced and..." she grimaces. "Incautious. As she knew I would be. She used the fear of the people like a surgeon's edge...to cleave me from my family and leave me alone. With her.  Father had no choice but to either give me up to the Hammer...or secret me from the castle and claim witchery. Her plan went awry only in one detail. I escaped her. I could not salvage my name or family...but I could, and did, free myself from her poisonous counsel."

"I have been here since," she finishes. "Selling such trinkets that I can make, and posing as an old marsh woman to sell my 'herbal remedies.' I have learned hard lessons at great price, but I am ready to venture out into the worlds again. It has been long enough. I ask you then, will it be with you and your crew?"


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 18, 2007)

Bardach cleared his throat, and shifted uncomfortably in his seat, as if he were more used to being on his feet and on the move. The bassy rumble of his voice was almost hesitant, as if he was not one to often think about his own past in such a way as to relay it to others.

"My first spelljammer was the Minerva. She was a trading ship, and a good home for many a year. I started there a cabin boy, and by the age of sixteen I took my roost in the crows nest, where they could put my keen eyes to good use. The captain of that fine lady was a good man, but a merchant, and being a young buck had my blood callin for more adventurous trade.

Wasn't long before the winds 'tween the spheres led me to what I'd been seekin, and I took a post as Bosun and third mate with a privateer pirate hunter by the name of Pequod. We had a patrol route in the Tyrrhanean, and managed to chase off a number of the pirates during our time there. About a year ago she was laid low by an encounter with a pale leviathan. We gave the monsterous beast quite a raking over the coals, but in the end she smashed the poor Pequod to pieces. Most of the hands were lost, as would I have been, had I not been picked up by a passing ship, and given passage to port.

In thanks for my rescue, I served this new vessel, the Rowaniola, as first mate. Was an ill fated vessle, that one. Just six months into my time there, the captain was unjustly mutinied upon. Though we of the faithful crew managed to fend off the traitorous dogs, the damage to the ship was done, and once we limped here for repairs, it turned out to be more than Captain Smolett could afford, and he had to sell the wreck to pay off his debtors.

So it is I've been trapped here for two long months, waiting for a ship what'll take me, and that I've an eye for sailin upon. That's me story, 's far as it goes."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Kirkesh nods to each of the candidates in turn,
> 
> "Well met Lars," Kirkesh says, extending a hand.  "You trade in information, which is always useful.  Is there a particular area of your expertise?"




Lar shakes Kirkesh offered hand. "Nearly all information is useful. The key is to find to whom. Here, at least, I keep my eye on the vessels and crews and passengers at the port. Jhaar lives and dies by the port, so who is here and when is always important. But a wise man keeps his ears open for anything benefiting those he knows and trusts."


----------



## Bront (Apr 18, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Kirkesh]"Do you think she's a Sidhe then?  Or a Nymph?  She has to be a fey since only Fey can use that spell to turn into a Satyr."[/SBLOCK]



[sblock=Vanessa]"Yes, she most likely is Sidhe then.  Shrewd, in control, every movement intentional.  Be wary of yourself around her, at least till we know her better.  Do you think Valerie recognizes you?  Would you feel better if she was not along?  Or perhaps keeping a close eye on her so we don't have to worry about who she might tell what?"[/sblock]
"Indeed Lady Valerie, I was quite sure there was some noble blood in you, as you have many of the... features of Rowaini nobility as it were," Kirkesh says with a demure smile. His dress, while utilitarian and of a sailor, has some homage to Rowaini, and even his accent and manor place him there as well. "I assume then that this is indeed in the past, and not something you still actively run from?"

"It's a good man who stands behind his captain through thick and thin, Bardach," Kirkesh says.  "The Minerva you say?  Is that still owned by Captain Listre?  I remember many a good voyage on that ship.  There was a net hung in a small spot in the cargo hold that was a great place for... well, no matter, it was always a pleasure to serve Captain Listre, though it wasn't the most exciting of affairs."


----------



## Bront (Apr 18, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Lar shakes Kirkesh offered hand. "Nearly all information is useful. The key is to find to whom. Here, at least, I keep my eye on the vessels and crews and passengers at the port. Jhaar lives and dies by the port, so who is here and when is always important. But a wise man keeps his ears open for anything benefiting those he knows and trusts."



"I see, so a man of worldly information compared to a man of scholarly information I see," Kirkesh says.  "Tis good to know, and good to see as well.  Both can certaintly be useful, but when looking for one, the other doesn't always help much."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2007)

With a wry smile, and just enough tinge of red to the cheek to be fashionably coy, Valerie accepts the compliment about her appearance. She then nods and replies, "It's been a long time since I've heard so much as a rumor of any of the Hammer. The only other being in the Spheres who might care where I am is a single old witch, whom I left behind years ago."

"No, if I didn't think it was safe, I would not be seeking to leave this place."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 18, 2007)

“Apparently we’re not quite ready yet,” Zaeryn mutters, sitting back down and watching all the prospective crewmembers, as he waits for Kirkesh to finish with his questioning.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 18, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> "It's a good man who stands behind his captain through thick and thin, Bardach," Kirkesh says.  "The Minerva you say?  Is that still owned by Captain Listre?  I remember many a good voyage on that ship.  There was a net hung in a small spot in the cargo hold that was a great place for... well, no matter, it was always a pleasure to serve Captain Listre, though it wasn't the most exciting of affairs."




"Aye, but my memories of her are all the better for it. I'd last head o her over a year past, but Listre was still captain then, and methinks he'll never be giving up that berth for solid land 'neath his feet. Any man what been good enough to sail for the ole Captain's sure 'nough a fine 'nough man for me to lay my cards with eh?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 18, 2007)

Diedrik finally rises from his seat after tallying votes within his notebook.

"Everyone, may I have your attention, please," he speaks to the applicants around the table, "We have reached our decision. As I was saying before, as much as I would like to bring along all five of you we are limited by space and supplies. Unfortunately, that means we have to go through this whole selection process:

"Bardach, Ilora and Valerie, welcome aboard. Nazrill and Lar, my sincerest apologies. While it saddens me to not have the two of you on board I'm thankful that you offered your services nonetheless."

Diedrik orders meals for everyone and settles the bill. He takes his leave a little early however after a brief discussion with the barkeep.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 18, 2007)

Ilora seems to relax as the conversation around the table grows livelier and joins in the small talk with easy charm. Still moving and speaking with the grace of a seductress she nevertheless seems companionable, adding a touch of relaxed humour to her demeanor. She listens with some enjoyment, but a measure of distraction, to the stories of the strangers around her. But when the time grew closer to the telling of her own story her thoughts turn inwards. She did not like to dig trough her own unhealed wounds, the whole truth was just too painful... 
So, when Diedrik makes his announcement she shoots him a beaming smile and soon shares it with the rest of the crew. It was a relief, in many ways, and one more step between her and her enemies. She joins in with the meal, eating and drinking sparingly but keeping the conversation light and pleasant. 
When it is time for Nazrill and Lar to leave she smiles pleasantly and bids them farewell. "I would wish you good luck, if I thought you needed it. But I know men like you make your own luck. You will do well, until we meet again." 

ooc:
Thanks


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2007)

Lae nods and rises, " I wish you good sailing, and a safe trip, perhaps we shall meet again"  and the man disappears back into the crowd.


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

OOC: FYI, the OOC thread is here


----------



## Gli'jar (Apr 19, 2007)

Nazrill nods at the announcement, "It is understood. Luck be with you then." As he gets up and  leaves to another portion of the bar the papabale aura of darkness that surrounds him follows, lightening up the immediate area around the group.

OOC Good luck and have fun all.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 19, 2007)

Valerie nods at the two departing aspirants, then looks at her new crewmates.

"Thank you. Now then...what would you have of me? I could help find healing for that draining of yours, or should you need my services in other capacities, that would be fine as well."

She smiles and makes a little bow. "What are my captain's orders?"


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

"Oh, he's not the captain, just the security officer," Kirkesh says.  "Captain Talia you'll meet eventualy."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 19, 2007)

"It's kind of you to offer but I think I have a means of dealing with the draining."

Diedrik chuckles as Valerie refers to him as captain.

"I'm not much for captain's work," he says as he drains the last of his drink and stands, "Captain Talia has a better grasp for it than I would.

"If you'll excuse me, I'll probably see you all back at the ship."

Diedrik takes his leave, speaking briefly to the bartender then disappearing through the door.

[sblock=ooc]Diedrik is disappearing to empty his purse on curative magicks.  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Apr 19, 2007)

*Zaeryn watches the two leave, relaxing a little as Nazrill’s darkness leaves with the Lacerta.*

“Well, we still need a few more sailors and such, don’t we Kirkesh? So if you’d like to handle that, as you’ve a far better eye for talent like that than I, I’ll take our new crewmates back to the ship and get them settled in. Sound good?”


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 19, 2007)

"I'd suggest the Mended Drum fer reliable souls what don't often carry a pirates brand 'neath the sheeps clothing." Bardach says, after he quaffs down the remainder of his pint.


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

"Aye, I'll take care of the other new ship hands."

He turns to Vanessa, "Love, you'd probably best get back to the ship.  You might distract more than a few sailors yourself.  You can help Valerie and Ilora get settled in."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 20, 2007)

*Zaeryn nods and downs the remainder of his drink.*

“Yes, I’m sure Vanessa can help with that. Hmm, did you want to take Bardach with you Kirkesh, as he seems to have an idea of where to find reliable sailors hereabout?”

*Zaeryn stands and pauses for a moment to see if Kirkesh does want Bardach with him, before he continues.*

“Oh and while I remember, there are only five cabins available to us, so you two ladies might have to double up unless we sort out some other kind of arrangement, as three are already allocated. One for Vanessa and Kirkesh, one for Diedrik, and one for Val... for myself of course.”

*A pained expression briefly passes over Zaeryn’s face as he concludes his statement, before he turns and leads those coming with him back to the ship... collecting any belongings they have along the way.*


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

"I should be fine.  I'd like to let our new aquantance meet the captain and get to know the ship."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

"I've no problem sharing," Valerie says, standing up. "I have a few things I'd like to bring, but it should only be a few minutes. Or I could meet you at the ship."

She glances at Zaeryn, but not overlong.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 20, 2007)

Ilora picks up her pack and heads out with Zaeryn and Vanessa. Looking wrily at Zaeryn she answers him. "I will gladly share, unless the two of you want to spend the nights together..." She enjoys their expressions for a moment before adding, "No? I wouldn't mind sharing quarters with either of you, but I understand not everyone shares my Altanian view on these matters. I really wouldn't want to offend anyone," she says innocently, "So it would probably be best if we shared a cabin Vanessa."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I've no problem sharing," Valerie says, standing up. "I have a few things I'd like to bring, but it should only be a few minutes. Or I could meet you at the ship."
> 
> She glances at Zaeryn, but not overlong.



OOC:  I didn’t even think about the similarities in names before I posted my last post. 

“Oh, that’s no problem, Valerie. We certainly have the time to make a detour or two to collect everyone’s belongings, before making our way to the ship. And I certainly can’t complain about the company.”


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "So it would probably be best if we shared a cabin Vanessa."



OOC: Kirkesh, who shares a cabin with Vanessa, certaintly wouldn't object to 2 more lovely ladies...


----------



## unleashed (Apr 20, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Ilora picks up her pack and heads out with Zaeryn and Vanessa. Looking wrily at Zaeryn she answers him. "I will gladly share, unless the two of you want to spend the nights together..." She enjoys their expressions for a moment before adding, "No? I wouldn't mind sharing quarters with either of you, but I understand not everyone shares my Altanian view on these matters. I really wouldn't want to offend anyone," she says innocently, "So it would probably be best if we shared a cabin Vanessa."



OOC: Not sure if you messed up names here or not, but Vanessa is with Kirkesh... Valerie is the other new crewmember Ilora would be bunking with. 

*Zaeryn looks at Ilora as she answers, the hint of a smile on his lips.*

“Well, that view is nothing new to me Ilora, seeing as I’m Altanian,” Zaeryn chuckles. “I just hope my hurt looks haven’t offended either you or Valerie, as you are both most pleasing to the eye, but I only recently lost my lover Valyssa, and it still weighs on my mind a little whenever I see a beautiful woman. That’s not to say of course, that I wouldn’t be delighted to find another bedmate or two... who knows, it might even help in my recovery,” he adds with a grin and a wink.

Looking over at Vanessa, he says with a chuckle, “As for Vanessa. Well, while I’d be more than happy to spend a night or more with such a lovely lady, I don’t know how Kirkesh would feel about that... or the lady herself for that matter.”


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

Valerie schools her expression to neutrality, but her ears turn a delicate shade of pink at all the innuendo and...not -even- innuendo flying around. For all her time on Jhaar, she's still a bit sheltered. She clears her throat. 

"I meant I'd share a -room- with Ilora," she clarifies. "It's a bit early to start picking bedmates, I think. No offense." To help remove any sting, she smiles warmly and with a light, joking tone says, "Call me conservative, I suppose."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 20, 2007)

“Well, I never thought you meant anything else, Valerie,” Zaeryn chuckles, “seeing as you and Ilora sharing a cabin is exactly what I was suggesting... so I’m not offended in the least. As for our banter,” he adds, glancing at Ilora, “pay it no mind... though it’s always interesting to hear a divergent point of view.”


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 20, 2007)

Bardach considers briefly buying these ladies a few more rounds, but thinks better of it. These here are ladies of _class_. Still, the conversation tickles his funny bones, and he flashes a grin filled with small, sharp teeth at his new shipmates.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

Valerie laughs lightly and shakes her head. "Done and done then. I'll get my satchel and then we can be on our way, as far as I'm concerned."


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 22, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Not sure if you messed up names here or not, but Vanessa is with Kirkesh... Valerie is the other new crewmember Ilora would be bunking with.
> 
> “...That’s not to say of course, that I wouldn’t be delighted to find another bedmate or two... who knows, it might even help in my recovery,” he adds with a grin and a wink.




ooc: I meant Valerie, and Amaranthian view rather than Altanian (though I suppose that might work too).  

Ilora laughs, though her eyes smoulder, "Ah, then you have a wound I can heal without spells. I mend hearts just as well as I break them, and I enjoy it more."  



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Valerie laughs lightly and shakes her head. "Done and done then. I'll get my satchel and then we can be on our way, as far as I'm concerned."




Ilora nods, her pack already at hand. Turning to Zaeryn (coincidentally looking to see if any strangers are within earshot) again she asks, "But where are we heading, exactly? And what kind of conditions and climate can we expect?"


----------



## Bront (Apr 22, 2007)

Kirkesh, while looking for more crew, will also do a bit of shopping for Vanessa (with her coin of course).  Looking for a fine blade, bow, and perhaps something else for her.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Valerie laughs lightly and shakes her head. "Done and done then. I'll get my satchel and then we can be on our way, as far as I'm concerned."



“Good, that’s settled then,” Zaeryn remarks with a nod.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 23, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: I meant Valerie, and Amaranthian view rather than Altanian (though I suppose that might work too).
> 
> Ilora laughs, though her eyes smoulder, "Ah, then you have a wound I can heal without spells. I mend hearts just as well as I break them, and I enjoy it more."
> 
> Ilora nods, her pack already at hand. Turning to Zaeryn (coincidentally looking to see if any strangers are within earshot) again she asks, "But where are we heading, exactly? And what kind of conditions and climate can we expect?"



OOC: Yes, I thought you meant Valerie, but it’s funnier this way... though there was no reaction from Vanessa, which sort of dulled it just a little.   As for the Altanian/Amaranthian thing, those two sets of belief are probably the closest match on that particular subject. So I just took it as if you said Amaranthian anyway and that Zaeryn had some idea of what those views are, as they are somewhat similar to those of his own people. 

“Perhaps, though I think I will carry that particular wound to the end of my days in one way or another, as I would never want to forget the time we had together,” Zaeryn remarks with a fleeting smile. “As for wounds that require magic to heal. Well, while I wasn’t affected like Diedrik, I was drained of a little of my personality and persuasiveness in the same battle which doesn’t seem to be coming back on it’s own. I take it that is also currently beyond any of your powers?” he asks, looking to all three of his new companions.

“As to where we’re going, we’re on our way to explore the...” Zaeryn looks around too before adding in a hushed tone, more in fun than out of any need, “... Empyreal Shards. I’m not sure what we’ll find when we get there.”


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 23, 2007)

She continues bantering with Zaeryn, waiting for the time to depart.
"Ah, but even that wound will heal, and though it may leave a scar upon your heart it won't stop your blood from pumping."  
She raises an eyebrow in surprise, "Your personality had been drained? I find that hard to believe. I will have to be careful around you when you're healed."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

Valerie nods. "If it's not healing at all on its own, the magic that caused it is stronger than mine."

She shrugs. "We'll have to find a more powerful healer."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 23, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> She continues bantering with Zaeryn, waiting for the time to depart.
> "Ah, but even that wound will heal, and though it may leave a scar upon your heart it won't stop your blood from pumping."
> She raises an eyebrow in surprise, "Your personality had been drained? I find that hard to believe. I will have to be careful around you when you're healed."



“Yes, such a loss will likely be less painful in time,” Zaeryn offers with a smile. “Though I don’t think you have too much to fear when I’m healed, Ilora, as the draining hasn’t affect me too severely... it’s probably not all that noticeable, but I can just feel something isn’t quite right.”


----------



## unleashed (Apr 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Valerie nods. "If it's not healing at all on its own, the magic that caused it is stronger than mine."
> 
> She shrugs. "We'll have to find a more powerful healer."



“Yes, I feared as much... though I didn’t hold out much hope I would be rid of such a malady quickly. I’m sure your skills will be strong enough to heal it eventually though, Valerie,” Zaeryn offers with a confident smile.

“Well, I think we’ve dawdled here long enough, so we’d best get going. If everyone will follow me, I’ll take you to the ship... we can collect any extra belongings along the way, and continue our discussion of course.”


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 24, 2007)

"I've precious little. Nothing beyond the bag I carry, and the weapons on my person," Bardach says and rises to his feet, tossing down a few coppers to pay cover his drink and the tip.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 25, 2007)

“Well that’s one less detour we have to make,” Zaeryn replies, as they head out of the Pilfered Diamond and start for the Hesychia.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Ilora follows.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2007)

*Kirkesh finds that things are even more expensive here than they were in Eldiz.*

(OOC: Goods cost x3 instead of x2.)

*The others reach the Hesychia, a sturdily-built modified Tradesman that seems to have been optimised slightly for a Spelljamming expedition, rather than hauling cargo.*


----------



## unleashed (Apr 26, 2007)

“Here we are then. I’ll introduce you to the captain first, if she’s available, and then we’ll sort out your accommodations.”

*Leaving the new crewmembers to wait or follow as they wish, Zaeryn heads to the captain’s cabin and knocks on the door.*


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2007)

Valerie tags along amiably enough, a step behind and a step to the left of Zaeryn.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 26, 2007)

Diedrik arrives at the Hesychia shortly after the others. He catches up with them as they gather before the captain's door. His appearance has changed. Colour has returned to his features, and he exudes a slightly goofy, nice-guy charisma despite wearing armoured leathers and a sword. He seems a little sad, but quickly changes that once he realises his presence is noticed.

"I hope you three have found the ship to be to your tastes thus far," he says in way of a greeting, "Zaeryn, might we have a quick word if your sense of self hasn't recovered? Doesn't have to be now, but the sooner the better."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 26, 2007)

“Certainly Diedrik. I’ll have time for a quick word just as soon as I see if the captain is available to meet and sign up our new crew members.”

*Zaeryn knocks on the door again and gives Talia a chance to respond, before trying to open it himself to see if she’s there.*


----------



## Bront (Apr 27, 2007)

Kirkesh picks up a workable Rapier for now as he scowers the town for compitent lackies.

OOC: Just a regular one.  No need to blow the cash wad on one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2007)

*Captain Talia is still weak.  She is resting in the captain's chair, and she looks up wearily as Zaeryn opens the door.*

"Hello Zaeryn...I'm sorry, do you need something?"

*Kirkesh tries to find relatively-competent lackies.*


----------



## unleashed (Apr 27, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Captain Talia is still weak.  She is resting in the captain's chair, and she looks up wearily as Zaeryn opens the door.*
> 
> "Hello Zaeryn...I'm sorry, do you need something?"



“Oh, I just thought you might like to meet our replacement crew and sign them up if you’re feeling well enough. If you’re not up to it though, Talia, we can handle that at another time and I’ll just get them settled.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 27, 2007)

"This looks like a good opportunity for one of our new colleagues to make themselves useful," Diedrik says.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 28, 2007)

Turning as Diedrik joins him, Zaeryn remarks, “Well, I don’t suppose it’d hurt for them to take a look, but remember they couldn’t help cure our afflictions Diedrik.”


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2007)

Valerie presses forward. "Let me see the wound," she asks, "I should be able to tell if I can help or not."

On getting to the forefront she gives the captain a smile and kneels down beside her chair. "Now, let me see it."

(OOC - Heal check 1d20+8)


----------



## pallandrome (May 2, 2007)

"Well don't look at me, I'm a sailor, not a sawbones."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

*The captain seems to be afflicted by a significantly more extreme version of whatever was ailing Diedrik.  Thus, it does not seem readily curable by Valerie's magicks.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 3, 2007)

When the nature of the injury is determined Diedrik gives directions to the healer he had spoken to about having the harm he had suffered undone.

"You can have it fixed up there," Diedrik explains, "Oh, and would medical expenses be covered by our employer?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2007)

Valerie sucks in a breath on seeing the necrotic wound. "This is bad...worse than any of the others. Beyond my power to be sure."

She looks up and around at everyone. "May I ask what happened here?"


----------



## Bront (May 3, 2007)

Once Kirkesh has the Rapier and crew, he'll head back to the ship.


----------



## unleashed (May 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Valerie sucks in a breath on seeing the necrotic wound. "This is bad...worse than any of the others. Beyond my power to be sure."
> 
> She looks up and around at everyone. "May I ask what happened here?"



Zaeryn, seeing no reason to keep what happened a secret, nods and explains. “Simply, we boarded a derelict ship and whatever it was that destroyed that crew... I think it was a Voidwight... crept aboard our ship before we left. It then turned some of our crew before attacking us. We lost quite a few crewmembers before it was destroyed... including my angelic Valyssa,” he adds with an anguished look.


----------



## Nephtys (May 3, 2007)

"Undead..." Ilora shivers slightly, "I'm sorry for your loss, all your losses." She looks at the captain, "I regret I can do nothing for you."


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2007)

Valerie pales and puts a hand to her heart.

"I am sorry," she says softly. "There is nothing in all the worlds as cruel and horrible as the undead. I will speak no more of it, unless you wish it."

She then essays a courtly bow to the captain.

"It's been a pleasure to meet you, Captain, but I think for now I'd best get to my quarters to settle in. Unless there's anything else you need from me?"

(blargh...found a good pic for Valerie, but I don't know how to put it up... Some Jennifer Connelly portrait. Oh well, it's probably copyright anyway.  )


----------



## Nephtys (May 3, 2007)

Ilora nods her goodbyes to the captain and the men and follows Valerie to their quarters, swaying subtly. Stepping into the cabin she looks around, "Cozy." and drops her pack in a corner. "So, which bunk do you want?"


----------



## pallandrome (May 3, 2007)

As everyone leaves the captains quarters, Bardach waits for his orders. He plans in his head to give himself a tour of the rigging to familiarize himself with how the ship is set to run, if no-one has immediate need of him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2007)

*Ilora and Valerie find that their cabin does not have two bunks, or even two beds of any sorts--it is clearly furnished as a single.*

*Meanwhile, the captain lethargically heads out to try to find the place Diedrik had mentioned.*


----------



## Nephtys (May 3, 2007)

ooc: Do Seelie need to sleep, or does she just have to rest for 8 hours to regain her spell-slots?

If Ilora doesn't need the bed: 
"Why don't you take the bunk? I rarely sleep in my own bed anyway. Unless you want to share..." She casts Valerie a smouldering glance, then smiles jokingly. She enjoyed the company of females, where she came from the males were few and far between, but preferred the touch of men. _Though she's beautiful enough to make an exception..._


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2007)

(OOC: They just trance for 4 hours, but they do need 8 hours of relative inactivity to recover spells)


----------



## unleashed (May 4, 2007)

*Zaeryn shows them to the available cabins, and points out who occupies each of the other cabins along the corridor.*

“Okay, now you know where everyone is staying, I’ll leave you to explore the rest of the ship at your leisure, unless you have further need of me right now.”

*If no one requests he stay, he goes to speak with Diedrik.*

“You wanted to have a word, Diedrik?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 4, 2007)

Noting Bardach waiting for orders, Diedrik hands out some advice.

"Bardach, we're going to be here for a little while yet so feel free to wander about and get used to the place," he says.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> *If no one requests he stay, he goes to speak with Diedrik.*
> 
> “You wanted to have a word, Diedrik?”




"Yes, indeed. If you've got the time we need to catch up with the Captain. She's gone and went looking for that healer and I think she's a little too unwell to be doing so by herself," Diedrik explains as he goes to leave the ship, "While we're there you can have your injuries treated as well."


----------



## unleashed (May 4, 2007)

“Well, while my injury is minor and I would certainly like to remedy it if I can afford to do so, Talia heading off on her own is of much more concern to me right now,” Zaeryn replies, following Diedrik.


----------



## pallandrome (May 4, 2007)

Bardach, finding himself aboard another ship at last, does that which his limbs have been demanding for months. He strides with a sailors rolling grace to the rigging, and swiftly ascents into the air, pulling himself hand over hand up to the crows nest. The rough rope of a hard used Spelljammer burns in his hands, and he sorely repents the months of light labor that have allowed his calluses to soften so. Pulling himself quietly over the railing, he nods to the sailor already stationed there, but says nothing. He has not come for conversation, at least not with any person. He has come to speak with the wind, and he closes his eyes to better hear it's song. He then swings over the railing of the nest, feet dangling over the void and his eyes remain closed like a man dreaming, breathing in the first of his newfound freedom.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2007)

*Diedrik and Zaeryn attempt to locate Talia, who has gone off on her own to find healing.  Though neither of them can track, it is easy enough to follow Diedrik's own directions to locate Talia, and they see that she has indeed gotten herself into a bit of trouble--sensing her profound weakness, a gang of thugs attacked her.  Her form is still, as if unconscious, and one of the thugs is still rooting through her things.  They don't care that others can see them in the distance, as they expect to be ignored.  If Zaeryn and Diedrik take hostile actions, then we'll roll initiative.*


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Do Seelie need to sleep, or does she just have to rest for 8 hours to regain her spell-slots?
> 
> If Ilora doesn't need the bed:
> "Why don't you take the bunk? I rarely sleep in my own bed anyway. Unless you want to share..." She casts Valerie a smouldering glance, then smiles jokingly. She enjoyed the company of females, where she came from the males were few and far between, but preferred the touch of men. _Though she's beautiful enough to make an exception..._




Valerie colors slightly, and shakes her head. "It's a bit small for that, but we could alternate, if you like. I've slept in worse places than on a clean wood floor before, and it doesn't seem fair for me to monopolize."


----------



## Bront (May 5, 2007)

OOC: Where am I for the record?  Not sure how long it's taking me to do what I'm doing.


----------



## unleashed (May 5, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Diedrik and Zaeryn attempt to locate Talia, who has gone off on her own to find healing.  Though neither of them can track, it is easy enough to follow Diedrik's own directions to locate Talia, and they see that she has indeed gotten herself into a bit of trouble--sensing her profound weakness, a gang of thugs attacked her.  Her form is still, as if unconscious, and one of the thugs is still rooting through her things.  They don't care that others can see them in the distance, as they expect to be ignored.  If Zaeryn and Diedrik take hostile actions, then we'll roll initiative.*



*Assuming Zaeryn hasn’t exhausted his magic by piloting the ship recently, he will _slow_ the thugs if he’s within range. If he’s not close enough for that, he’ll try an attack spell of some kind in an attempt to scare them off with a display of power.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]_slow_ (35 ft.; DC 19). Attack spells Zaeryn will use if he’s not withing range for _slow_: _resonating bolt_ (5d4; 60 ft. line; DC 19 -- if he’s within range and can target at least 2 of the thugs) or _magic missile_ (1d4+1 [3 missiles]; 150 ft. -- at 3 different targets).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2007)

(OOC: He does not start within range for anything but Magic Missile, but he can probably approach closer without drawing much thought or entering combat if he does so slowly, calmly, and disinterestedly)


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2007)

OOC: You could have thrown in a rough distance from the action at the beginning you know. 

*Deciding as he’s about to hurl some _magic missiles_ at the thugs, that he’d better consult Diedrik and get a count of their potential foes before starting a fight, Zaeryn instead walks a little closer... wishing in hindsight he’d cast _mage armour_ on himself, before leaving the ship in such a dangerous place.*

“So Diedrik, are you up for a fight, or would you rather just get Talia back on her feet once they leave... assuming they haven’t done more harm than is visible from this distance?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

(OOC: Basically, you can choose your distance as long as you don't cast a spell, draw a weapon, attack, or do something threatening.  Casting a spell includes Mage Armour)


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2007)

OOC: Then why did you say before that he only starts within range for _magic missile_, when they can obviously close without making any aggressive actions and he could cast _resonating bolt_ or _slow_ as proposed in my original post?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Then why did you say before that he only starts within range for _magic missile_, when they can obviously close without making any aggressive actions and he could cast _resonating bolt_ or _slow_ as proposed in my original post?



 (OOC: Read the end of that post about the Magic Missile range--it also says he can close   Let me know--and I'm waiting to hear from Festy on Diedrik also)


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Read the end of that post about the Magic Missile range--it also says he can close   Let me know--and I'm waiting to hear from Festy on Diedrik also)



OOC: Yes, I saw that, but it pretty much just ignores the reason I made a multi option post in the first place... which was so that the correct spell could be cast depending on how close they could get or were at, without needing to mess around if I wasn't around when Festy posted. Otherwise I would just have asked how far away they were and worked from there (which is the OOC response I got).  

So they're going to jump us if Zaeryn casts _mage armour_ as he's walking along, but strangely don't jump anyone else who's walking in their general direction and not acting in a hostile manner towards them? All because he's speaking a language they don't understand (and likely can't hear) and he's moving his hands around a little (which they likely can't see clearly)... how strange. 

Edit: Removed spellcasting from posted action above and made it a thought.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

(OOC: Everyone can recognise spellcasting for what it is in D&D--it's the rules (they don't need a Spellcraft check, though that can determine the spell).  There's clearly a difference between moving hands and talking in a strange language and casting a spell--and only one of those two provokes an AoO.  If he casts it Stilled and Silenced, they won't notice it.  If not, they might fail the Spot or Listen to notice, but they might not.  Zaeryn speculates that they will attack him if he casts a spell, but maybe they won't--this is Zaeryn's Int acting here and predicting--it's not like you guys are mind reading the thugs )


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2007)

OOC: Yes they can, but they also need to make Spot and Listen checks (with a -1 penalty for every 10 feet of distance) to see and hear accurately, when they're trying to notice what people are doing. Doesn't matter though as I've edited my post to remove the spellcasting... it is but wishful thinking now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2007)

Diedrik's face looks impassively at the thugs. 

"I'll definitely be having some stern words with the captain once we're back on the ship. Wandering off on her own like that," he says, his tone and expression like that of a casual conversation, an odd disconnection from the subject matter, "But if there's anything I can't stand it's my captain being not only disrespected but beaten and robbed."

He smiles broadly.

"Why, let's kill them all I say," he says in a cheery voice, "Paint the town red."

Diedrik chuckles and continues to close on the robbers at a casual pace, looking oddly serene considering his intentions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2007)

(OOC: Okay, whichever of you guys wants to open combat should state the distance and the action--keep in mind that if they take too long, the currently-rooting thugs could finish rooting through Talia's things and they all might slit her throat, start the getaway, etc)


----------



## unleashed (May 7, 2007)

OOC: If Diedrik doesn’t object, and assmuning that Zaeryn can do what he wants...

*Nodding and smiling at Diedrik’s statement, the pair continue to approach, chatting amiably and apparently paying little attention to the thugs or their prey. Closing to around 50 feet or so before Zaeryn casts a _resonating bolt_ at the thugs, assuming he can hit at least two.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]_resonating bolt_ (5d4 sonic; 60 ft. line; DC 19); is willing to get closer than around 50 feet, if he can hit more than two targets.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2007)

When Zaeryn casts, Diedrik will charge into combat. His preferred target is whichever one is rummaging through Talia's belongings, or if there are multiple, whichever is carrying the most, or failing either of those, whichever looks the most sleazy.

[sblock=ooc]I'd have preferred to get about 10' closer before initiating combat.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2007)

(OOC: Sounds good--I'll post the results of walking up to close the distance then)

*When Zaeryn and Diedrik get about 70 feet away, the thugs finish rooting around, apparently having looted everything they consider to be of sufficient value to carry, and having stripped off her clothes in case there any secret pouches or pockets with coin.  They turn and begin to head away...*

(OOC: Zaeryn and Diedrik go now--too far to charge, but Zaeryn could move 30 and then cast 40 feet from them)


----------



## unleashed (May 8, 2007)

OOC: Sounds good to me. Zaeryn will do his previously posted action, with the changes for movement/distance you’ve posted above, unless he can’t target at least two of them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2007)

(OOC: He can line up exactly two if he goes diagonal)

*Two of the thugs are hit by the resonating bolt for moderate blows.*

(OOC: One saves and takes 9 (awesome roll), the other fails and takes 11 (terrible roll)

Diedrik's turn)


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 8, 2007)

Diedrik scowls as the thugs begin to leave before they can close enough. He weaves past whatever people are present in the street, and as he gets close to Talia's attackers draws his longsword.

(ooc: Diedrik's primary concern is closing the distance between him and the thugs. He'll make whatever kind of move action makes the most sense given the environmental conditions. He has increased movement and AC in urban areas. If a charge is possible he'll do that.)


----------



## Nephtys (May 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Valerie colors slightly, and shakes her head. "It's a bit small for that, but we could alternate, if you like. I've slept in worse places than on a clean wood floor before, and it doesn't seem fair for me to monopolize."




"I'm sure there won't be any problems..." she says a bit absentmindeldy, letting her tiredness show a bit as she sits down in on a folding chair attached to the wall. Looking out the window she muses half to herself, "Now where did those boys run off to? Should they really be taking this long to get back?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

"I don't know..."

Valerie drops her backpack on the floor in a corner.

"We could go look. Maybe they went looking for another healer."


----------



## pallandrome (May 9, 2007)

His arms begin burning with exhaustion as Bardach hangs from the gunwale of the crows nest, far above the deck of the ship. His meditation and communion with the wind done, for the moment, he slowly pulls himself back up, nods again to the sailor manning the nest, and begins to crawl again like a monkey down the rigging until his bare feet slap the cool, familiar wood of a Spelljammer deck. Knowing all he needs to about the ship, that the winds around it are good, Bardach begins searching about the ship for ways to make himself useful, and to earn his keep.


----------



## Nephtys (May 9, 2007)

"And why should they be the only ones to have a little adventure? Bardach can keep the ship safe while we're gone."  _The sooner we're off this planet the better_. " 
She rises and heads out the door, then the ship, then she looks around. "Now, where might they have gone exactly?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2007)

(OOC: Forgot that Urban was a Favoured Terrain--because of that, he can indeed charge--however, he rolled a 5 )

*Diedrik lunges forward with preternatural speed after one of the thugs, but his attack just barely falls short.*

*Meanwhile, the thug group scatters at the display of magic, running full-keel as far away as they can get.  The one who is unlucky is the ugly one with much of Talia's things who is positioned next to Diedrik.  He realises that if he withdraws safely, Diedrik can just run him down, so he tries to sprint and leaves himself open.  Diedrik's sword lashes out, arcing through the air as blood makes the gravelstones red and wet, the thug slumping to the ground.*

(OOC: Zaeryn and then Diedrik.  Thugs are at 160 feet)


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 12, 2007)

Diedrik scowls. It was possible they would return en masse, and there wasn't much point in chasing them down. Most of the valuables had been in the possession of the one currently bleeding.

The troubadour steps next to his fallen target and wipes the blade clean on his foe's already stained clothing, and checks if the thug is still alive. Once he has found out he moves over to check Talia.

"You better not be dead, woman," Diedrik says agitatedly, and readies himself to draw upon his magical reserves, "Noone wants to be arguing about who the replacement will be."


----------



## unleashed (May 13, 2007)

*Closing quickly with Diedrik and Talia, Zaeryn sends a barrage of _magic missiles_ after one the thugs for good measure.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]30 foot move to Diedrik and Talia (130 feet from thugs), then casts _magic missile_ (range 150 feet), targetting a single thug with all three missiles. Targets in order of preference (assuming Diedrik hasn’t dropped them): the one that avoided part of his previous spell, the one that didn’t avoid it, or any other thug he saw take something of Talia’s.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nephtys (May 13, 2007)

ooc: Bump: Do Ilora and Valerie see any sign of where the others may be? Do we know anything about the whereabouts of any likely healers?


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2007)

OOC: I never got an answer to where I was when I asked about a page ago.  RA just finished finals I think though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2007)

(OOC: @Kirkesh--still finding sailors

@Ilora and Val--no sign that they can track.  There are a few healers it could be, though which way they went is difficult to say)

*Zaeryn closes a bit and sends out Magic Missiles far ahead, slamming into the fleeing thug he injured and knocking the fellow out cold, though the missiles were clearly reaching the edge of their range.  The others continue to flee, as Diedrik wipes his blade and checks the thug--still alive, though dying.*


----------



## Nephtys (May 17, 2007)

Ilora heads off towards the nearest competent healer, changing her appearence to a plain-looking middle-aged woman (with Hat of Disguise). Unless she finds anything interesting within ten minutes she returns to the ship, not wanting to cause a delay if the captain and the others should happen to return while she was away.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2007)

OOC: Hat of disguise has got to be the most purchased item in RA's games.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2007)

Valerie considers, then follows Ilora for now, reasoning it's unwise for either of them to be out in this port alone for long...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Hat of disguise has got to be the most purchased item in RA's games.



 (OOC: Not for Dolathi )


----------



## unleashed (May 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Zaeryn closes a bit and sends out Magic Missiles far ahead, slamming into the fleeing thug he injured and knocking the fellow out cold, though the missiles were clearly reaching the edge of their range.  The others continue to flee, as Diedrik wipes his blade and checks the thug--still alive, though dying.*



*Zaeryn closes the rest of the distance between them, keeping a watch out for returning thugs, as Diedrik moves to examine Talia.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2007)

(OOC: And Talia's condition?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2007)

*Talia proves to be alive, but she was brutalised and is bleeding to death.  The thugs didn't bother to finish the job.*


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2007)

Diedrik ignores the motionless form of the prone thug, and places his attention on Talia. He hums softly, then murmurs something under his breath, and energies flow from his outstretched hand into Talia.

(OOC: Cure Mod. Wounds)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2007)

*Diedrik heals Talia, and after about a minute, her eyes flutter open.*

"W...wha?  Diedrik..." she gasps.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 20, 2007)

Diedrik bundles up Talia's things under one arm then offers her his other hand.

"Let's get you on your feet," he says, with a dashing Rowaini smile, "You had Zaeryn and I worried. We need to get you both patched up and back on the ship, before whoever is in charge of those thugs comes seeking to even the score."

Diedrik helps Talia along if she has any trouble walking, and takes a slight detour on the way to the healer's to check if the thug that Zaeryn dropped with magic missiles was carrying anything else of Talia's.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2007)

*As those were the two that were initially robbing Talia, the second thug has the rest of Talia's things.*

"Thank you...I didn't want to be a bother, so...I thought I could make it to the healer.  Apparently I'm not even good for that now...Is the healer far?"


----------



## unleashed (May 20, 2007)

“The only bother would have been if you’d gotten yourself killed, Talia,” Zaeryn remarks with a pained expression, not meeting her eyes as he watches for further predators.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 20, 2007)

"Such is the burden of your essence being drained. You'll feel better after the healer has put you back together.

"And the healer's not far, not far at all," he says, and nods in the general direction of it.


----------



## Nephtys (May 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Not for Dolathi )




ooc: IC?

-


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2007)

*Talia nods and follows them to the healer Diedrik found.  Meanwhile, Valerie and Ilora head out to the nearest competent healer, which they locate, although that healer hasn't seen Diedrik or the others--they must have gone somewhere else.  Valerie has a good idea for a second guess, though.*

(OOC: I don't think the group can afford to get Talia the 4 Restorations that she would need to be at full strength)


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 26, 2007)

(OOC: How many can she afford without sacrificing pieces of her equipment?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2007)

(OOC: 1, that's enough for one of her three lost levels or all the Charisma drain.  You guys and your equipment sacrificing--why does nobody listen to me about the hat? )


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2007)

(OOC: How many if we throw the hat in too? Assuming nobody objects.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2007)

(OOC: That's not what I mean   Nobody knows exactly what the hat is worth because you don't know exactly what it does )


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2007)

After exiting the healer's shop, Valerie turns to her companion and says, "Well, there's only one other healer around here I know of that could handle those injuries. Come on, follow me!"

With that, she hurries off towards the healer's hut. A seedier part of town...even two women together might bump into trouble. Best to move fast and hope eyes were turned elsewhere until they met the rest of the crew.

Assuming they had gone this way.


----------



## Nephtys (May 27, 2007)

Ilora follows Valerie, looking into the shadows surrounding their path almost hoping for something agressive to appear and give her a little diversion.


----------



## unleashed (May 28, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: That's not what I mean   Nobody knows exactly what the hat is worth because you don't know exactly what it does )



OOC: Well I know the hat is has an aura of moderate conjuration, though you didn't list the kind of conjuration (as all conjurations have a subtype) which would be helpful in getting an idea of it's purpose.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2007)

(OOC: I see no reason that Detect Magic would give you the subtype, especially since if you look at items with conjuration auras in the SRD, you'll see that no subtype is listed under the aura)


----------



## unleashed (May 28, 2007)

OOC: I didn't say you should list it, I just said it would be helpful.   As for discovering it's purpose, I don't know if Zaeryn would even know healing magic is a conjuration of any kind, considering his place of origin and its lack of divine magic.


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2007)

OOC: Um, where are we stuck here?


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 20, 2007)

ooc: Good question.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2007)

OOC: I'm still hiring bodies.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 21, 2007)

OOC: As for the hat discussion Rystil, Kirkesh currently has it, so it's not like we have it on hand at the moment to experiment with.


----------



## pallandrome (Jun 21, 2007)

OOC: I'm pretty much hanging out on the ship, putting things in order so we can leave when ya'll get back. Typical male "establish dominance" typa stuff


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm pretty much hanging out on the ship, putting things in order so we can leave when ya'll get back. Typical male "establish dominance" typa stuff



OOC: Quit peeing on the mast


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 25, 2007)

ooc:

I'll be away until mid august. Hope I won't miss too much playing until then .

Sorry.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2007)

(OOC: Okey dokey.  So what sort of funds are going to be raised and how for Restorations?)


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2007)

OOC: 1) Collect Underware
2) ....
3) Profit!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

When she learns the situation, Valerie says, "If we need to raise funds, I have a small stock of potions with me. I'd meant to use them for ourselves, but if sold, they should be able to pay for some restorative spells."

She then displays the following potions, each carefully labeled in a crystal vial.

 3 Cure Mod Wounds
 3 Barkskin (+2 bonus)
 2 Lesser Restoration
 2 Spider Climb
 2 Bear's Endurance
 2 Bull's Strength
 2 Cat's Grace
 3 Resist Energy

(I deducted one lesser restoration potion, cuz I seem to recall someone took one. If not...or if it was more than one, adjust that number accordingly )


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2007)

"We should probably at least figure out what the hat does, maybe it will be worth something," Kirkesh says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2007)

(OOC: No one has Analyse Dweomer--does anyone have UMD to activate blindly?)


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2007)

OOC: Actualy, I was thinking of having someone identify it....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2007)

(OOC: I believe that Zaeryn did.  I use the 3.0 Identify that gives simple primary functions and multiple items per go, which makes it less idiotic to identify a low-level scroll, potion, etc while also preventing a 1st-level spell from detailing all the features of any item)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 30, 2007)

OOC: Yes, Zaeryn did identify the items, so this is what we have about the two items we found so far:

Zaeryn learned the hat was an extradimensional storage device from _identify_ (though we have no idea of how to access it), and that it has an aura of moderate conjuration from _detect magic_.

And he learned the sword can be sheathed in flame with the command 'Ignite' from _identify_, and that it has an aura of moderate evocation from _detect magic_.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: No one has Analyse Dweomer--does anyone have UMD to activate blindly?)



OOC: Zaeryn has UMD, but sadly he's not there right now to do any testing.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2007)

(OOC - So...I guess this has died? Anyone?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2007)

(OOC: I was at Gencon.  Back now, but thesis writing may slow me down)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

(OOC - Ah, welcome back. No worries then. Thanks for the update. )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2007)

"I'd prefer not to part with the sword, but if it's necessary I suppose I can't argue. It's for the sake of our captain after all," Diedrik remarks, patting the weapon's pommel as it hangs at his side, "If noone's using the hat I wouldn't mind it either, but if the potions can't cover it..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2007)

(OOC: The potions will easily be enough for 4 Restorations, but you may want to try to pay for a Legend Lore or Analyse Dweomer on the hat instead, or have someone with UMD activate it blindly.  Since a lot of the characters have high Int, I'll just add--it's extradimensional storage after all, anything could be in there, and the ship seemed to have no notable cargo...)


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2007)

OOC: Can't untrained activate blindly can I?  Can Vanessa try?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I'd prefer not to part with the sword, but if it's necessary I suppose I can't argue. It's for the sake of our captain after all," Diedrik remarks, patting the weapon's pommel as it hangs at his side, "If noone's using the hat I wouldn't mind it either, but if the potions can't cover it..."



*Zaeryn sighs in exasperation as it dawns on him there could be currency or other useful items in the hat.*

“Silly me, I didn’t even think to try manipulating the magic of the hat to see if there was something inside we could use ... I guess recent events have left me a little more distracted than I thought. Perhaps we should go find Kirkesh and the others and see if I can get the damned thing to work, before we sell off things we might find essential to our survival later.”


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 2, 2007)

Ilora, if she finds the others, reaches into her haversack and pulls out a heavy pouch of coins. "Would this help?"  she asks, smiling and casting a smouldering glance at Diedrik. Having the captain in her debt could be useful.

ooc: how much money do we need? Ilora has 2500, but would prefer to spend as little as possible without seeming ungenerous.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2007)

(OOC: Ilora could pay it off as well, yes.  The price is 450*4 = 1800 gold.  Of course, if the hat contains trade goods, then it might be good to figure that out now before going off into the unknown )


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

(mew...ping?)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2007)

Deleted due to following post about game status.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2007)

OOC: Roll call please, so we can see whether this game is dead or just on hiatus.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 18, 2007)

[ooc: Still here, more or less. Just appears I've lost track is all.]



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Silly me, I didn’t even think to try manipulating the magic of the hat to see if there was something inside we could use ... I guess recent events have left me a little more distracted than I thought. Perhaps we should go find Kirkesh and the others and see if I can get the damned thing to work, before we sell off things we might find essential to our survival later.”




"Sounds like a plan," Diedrik says with an agreeing nod.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Ilora, if she finds the others, reaches into her haversack and pulls out a heavy pouch of coins. "Would this help?" she asks, smiling and casting a smouldering glance at Diedrik. Having the captain in her debt could be useful.




An appreciative Diedrik gives a lopsided smirk, "Your generosity is noted, Ilora, but you may not have to part with your own hard-earned coin just yet. Keep it handy though."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

(I still be here, arrr)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Sounds like a plan," Diedrik says with an agreeing nod.



*With his companions in agreement, Zaeryn leads them back to the ship, hoping Kirkesh and any others that have left the ship have returned by now. If they’re not all there, he goes in search of any stragglers after asking if anyone there knows where they might be.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2007)

OOC: I'd been waiting for other people to do something.  I never got an answer about Vanessa being able to.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm here, but what about the DM?


----------

